
Show HN: I hacked CrossFit Open and you can do it too - Nastya_kh
http://wod.voopty.com/
======
Nastya_kh
Any fitness journey is 50/50 of consistency/mental game. I found a way how to
convince your brain you can do more with simple data analytics.

That is all started with Reddit post
[https://www.reddit.com/r/crossfit/comments/e8spjf/how_i_hack...](https://www.reddit.com/r/crossfit/comments/e8spjf/how_i_hacked_crossfit_open_2020_results_with_data/)
After the post one of the top CrossFit athletes in the world(!) reached to me
and said he can accommodate analytics like that in his training!

That is how the app was born! I released it 6 days ago, so everyone can get
the performance data and improve.

A small tutorial is here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/crossfit/comments/eiyu1k/to_those_w...](https://www.reddit.com/r/crossfit/comments/eiyu1k/to_those_who_want_to_improve_crossfit_performance/)

Now I'm working on apple watch version of the app.

Thank you for your time!

